# the bull



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

after the failure of my project X i thought i'de try and salvage as much as possible of the grip and still have a usable slingshot. well its still a work in progress but heres the new version "the bull"
started stippling the grip and will stain the forks black.
i've burnt myself so many times this afternoon doing the stippling with a soldering iron lol i'm giving it a rest for a bit


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like it. The stippling is cool. How many watts is the soldering iron you're using?


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> I like it. The stippling is cool. How many watts is the soldering iron you're using?


i have no idea? its just a small hobby one with the point modified, i filed an "X" into the tip to give a better pattern.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mark your slingshots are clean and smooth. Manual tools? I tend to get a less even cut every time =.=


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

I like the idea of stippling with a soldering iron, I'd never thought of that, it gives quite an organic look.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

almost finished it

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1812-almost-finished/


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

That finish looks great.

It seems a framework of a fibrous body. (much like the nopal)


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Solid Shooter


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

almost finished it!

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1817-bull-catty/


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Chepo, I bet the nopalitos taste better than the stippled multiplex.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Another very fine wood working craftsman. Nicely Done! -- Tex


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

thankyou, im really pleased with it! im still applying varnish but in between coats i just cant stop holding it. its gone a little darker as well which to me looks better.
a real labour of love this one... has taken many hours.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

mark22c said:


> thankyou, im really pleased with it! im still applying varnish but in between coats i just cant stop holding it. its gone a little darker as well which to me looks better.
> a real labour of love this one... has taken many hours.


could you post pic of the soldering iron tip you used. what stain did you use?fantastic work


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mark, that catty is truly a thing to behold. Wow!


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

the soldering iron tip was simply rounded off with an X filed into the tip. for the black stain i used a black permanent marker with repeated wipes with white spirit and re application till it soaked into the grain followed with a dark teak varnish. once its all dry i'll apply a few coats of clear matt varnish and buff it to give a smooth satin finish.
i'll be the first to admit the finish isnt perfect but im working with what i have.


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks great, how did you lighten the stippling? it doesn't look burnt now.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> It looks great, how did you lighten the stippling? it doesn't look burnt now.


just gently went over it with a fine brass wire brush


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow that s a nice looking fork


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

You are very talented chap, one of the best catapults ive seen, good work, jeff


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Very nice work... and inspiring!!!
The stipling with a soldering iron is very popular with "Glock" owners like myself. 
I will be doing some stipling this weekend on my new Hathcock Sniper!!! I'll post pics as I go too.


----------



## Slash (May 5, 2011)

Very nice cattty indeed,it turned out great.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow! great save!! Love the stippling.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

banded up this morning

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1823-bull-catty/


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark, this slingshot is fantastic. I love the finish and the shape. Congrats!

Jörg


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Mark, this slingshot is fantastic. I love the finish and the shape. Congrats!
> 
> Jörg


thank you, i've been shooting it this morning but for some reason im not doing very well with it??? a few problems i've found with it are band slap on the index finger and forks too far forward makes it unstable and inconsistent without finger and thumb support, i've managed to strike the forks 3 times on the left side. its a shame as it looks really nice... i just cant shoot it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a Winner, Mark


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

The high and forward fork maybe putting a lot of leverage on your wrist and make it hard to hold steady, you could try lighter bands or a wrist brace


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

Jimmy said:


> The high and forward fork maybe putting a lot of leverage on your wrist and make it hard to hold steady, you could try lighter bands or a wrist brace


i think your right, i will try lowering the forks 3/4 of an inch. im also going to try an add a leather finger protector as this thing is smashing my finger lol


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

tops of forks now chopped! hopefully this will help make it a little more controllable without sacrificing the power.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I encourage you, your work is very good friend, the Bull this perfect.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

shawnr5 said:


> Chepo, I bet the nopalitos taste better than the stippled multiplex.


DEFINITIVO!

Completely agree Mark!


This is for you! A Mexican Huapango played by the king of falsetto, Miguel AcevesMejia versa purpose of a Bull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2mOwITK1OA


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Mark, we have similar cats...









It is a shame you can't tame this bull...


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

PandaMan said:


> Mark, we have similar cats...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it'll take a better man than me to get this thing to shoot straight!!! re banded with the shorter forks and still cant hit a thing with it.... my chalice on the other hand is a joy.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

in fact... if anyone thinks they can do better with it i'de happily swap it for a couple 6" square bits of 18mm multiplex.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You're wanting to trade the Bull Catty? If so, I'm sure I could find something that would do for an exchange...


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

its gorgeous day here today in cornwall so took the bull by the horns (so to speak) venturerd out into the garden and shot it till the bands broke (went on the pouch tie) and finally think i've got it sussed.... its no catty for beginners and im well.... a beginner. cutting the forks short helped i think and i've worked out why i was canting so no more fork strikes.
it is nice to shoot once you get the hang of it, still getting band slap badly on the index finger though.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

mark22c said:


> its gorgeous day here today in cornwall so took the bull by the horns (so to speak) venturerd out into the garden and shot it till the bands broke (went on the pouch tie) and finally think i've got it sussed.... its no catty for beginners and im well.... a beginner. cutting the forks short helped i think and i've worked out why i was canting so no more fork strikes.
> it is nice to shoot once you get the hang of it, still getting band slap badly on the index finger though.


Shame about the slaps mark. Doesn't look to me like it could be rigged for TTF shooting which is a pity


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

it seems to be shooting great now i have the hang of it, just added an anti band slap lanyard made out of old canvas webbing... not pretty but does the job.


----------

